# Osaka Japan



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

Anyone living in or around the Osaka Japan area looking for someone to hang out with?

If so, drop me a line...


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

guess no one lives in Japan. _


----------



## simpsein (Dec 30, 2004)

Nope, but I wish I did.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Osaka Japan.

That's where the 2003 Judo world championships took place in 2003.


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

Osaka Japan

Love capital of Japan - except in my apartment of course :.(


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

Anyone in japan yet?


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

Still in Japan.

Still Single.


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

6 months later still single, still in japan.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm not there, but I heard there's so many people in those big cities in Japan. Get outside and meet people. Can you speak Japanese?


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm thinking about applying for the JET program. It would be interesting for me to each English over there. Maybe a change in scenary would help me too.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a bit of interest in Japan, enough to visit at some point though my finances aren't quite up to that yet. I doubt us hennagaijin can help you much though . Tell me if that words wrong, off I pulled it off a translator. Which said it means strange foreigner.


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

More months later, still 0 dates. I think im going to go gouge out my eyeballs or something. This is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey,

I am just home from Japan, AND l went to Osaka! Pity l didn't read your post before leaving, we could have met up. Are you teaching English there? My brother teaches english, l was visiting him. I'd really like to do the teaching gig over there myself. Good luck with getting a 'date' or just meeting people. 

Osaka rox!!


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

Lostsoul said:


> I have a bit of interest in Japan, enough to visit at some point though my finances aren't quite up to that yet. I doubt us hennagaijin can help you much though . Tell me if that words wrong, off I pulled it off a translator. Which said it means strange foreigner.


Hen-na and okashii can both mean strange. The difference is that the first strange is usually something with a feeling of being wrong and different - e.g. kareno ashi henna mittai - his leg looks strange (for example its twisted, or looks sunburned)

On the otherhand okashi means strange, but usually strange in a curious way - can also mean funny, and the same word (based on contents and a slight pronunciation difference) can also mean sweets (e.g. chocolates, snacks, etc...)

A henna gaijin (or as some political correct people like to say gaikokujin) would be used in a situation where a foreigner was making a really big scene, tried to molest little girls, or was just generally being off. Many gaijin refer to themselves as henna instead of okashi, simply for the comedic and demeaning effect it provides - fitting better with the Japanese being humble motiff.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

youre still living in a city that ive always wanted to be in? 

i'll forever hate you


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Imdateless said:


> Lostsoul said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bit of interest in Japan, enough to visit at some point though my finances aren't quite up to that yet. I doubt us hennagaijin can help you much though . Tell me if that words wrong, off I pulled it off a translator. Which said it means strange foreigner.
> ...


So how would you write strange foreigner in Japanese properly? You might want to check out this website by the way.: http://japanese-friends.jref.com

Well I'm at it, what do older respected people think of anime? Is it true 40 or 50 yearolds watch anime? I know they don't watch shohen type anime but other types?

That's why I have an interest in Japan really, I like the swords and anime. 
:yes


----------

